# Balt question



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Will sharks feed on live hard heads ? I had no problem catching them this weekend ?


----------



## brokedown (Jul 31, 2010)

yep


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yes they will. gafftops too. I think they eat any injured fish. we cut off the sharp parts of the fins and half of the tail fin. that causes them to swim irraticaly.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Well that is good to know ! Hate those @#$% things.This will make it much more fun the catch them knowing they will be come shark bait.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

x's 2 on the fin clipping.\
Hey lsw you should try throwing a spoon lure in the surf!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Match the hatch*

Lotsa truth to match the hatch but I bet they'll eat a mullet alot quicker!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hard heads/gafftops work best in the spring when they are full of eggs. Best to fish with them live, clip fins, and place the hook back by the tail. Very seldom will a shark eat the head of either. This time of the year they would be my last choice.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I catch them on hardheads a lot this time of the year in the bay if I can't get anything else. Usually get a big live one, and as mentioned before, clip the fins and cut off part of the tail. I perfer a big live sandtrout or mullet or stingray wing over a hardhead, but they will work.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the information


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Always heard they were good for ling bait as well but never took the time to keep any - as soon as I get a hardhead to the boat I'm reaching for the plyers and getting them off my hook asap.

I prefer sand trout and ladyfish for shark bait.


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

I have heard that ladyfish are the way to go but not sure how to catch them or where to find them other than in the water


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

To find ladyfish look for birds or big pods of bait with fish blowing up on the surface, then simply rip a spoon, crankbait, or soft plastic under them. I say "rip" because in my experience they like a fast retrieve - I catch quite a few while trout fishing when reeling in quickly.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Troutfisch said:


> To find ladyfish look for birds or big pods of bait with fish blowing up on the surface, then simply rip a spoon, crankbait, or soft plastic under them. I say "rip" because in my experience they like a fast retrieve - I catch quite a few while trout fishing when reeling in quickly.


Half the time I catch them in the surf when I'm trying for trout. I've had them hit just about every lure I own, and like trout said, a fast retrieve wil usually nail them. They will also eat your shrimp or mullet you have as bait under a cork. Use a leader too. They can really fray a line up quick, and they are masters at throwing that hook right back into your face.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*ladyfish*

Most of the upper coast ladyfish are very small. Way too small for most shark baits. From POC on down they get beautiful!

They are like yakin out a shad. Crabs and small fish can destroy those baits fast. They are both ultra soft baits.

Have fun. Run what ya brung....


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Most of the upper coast ladyfish are very small. Way too small for most shark baits.


You've obviously never fished Galveston Bay this time of year - ladyfish around 3-4 lbs are quite common and are perfect baits for both sharks and bull reds. I can usually make 2 baits out of ladys of this size.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

Here we go again. LOL
Yes you can catch a few good bait in THE BAY. I believe We're talkin fresh bait on the beach. A freakin ladyfish must be fresh or it is mush!!! Right?? If you're fishing with 3 or more surf rods you better have alot of bait. Not a skippy or two....

a Ray can be aged or used fresh , fresh or frozen before using it!!
A jack can be fresh or frozen
Frozen mullet suck but used in a pinch.

If you don't have anything constructive ................
BTW,a 2-3# ladyfish is one bait! IMO


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Here we go again. LOL
> Yes you can catch a few good bait in THE BAY. I believe We're talkin fresh bait on the beach. A freakin ladyfish must be fresh or it is mush!!! Right?? If you're fishing with 3 or more surf rods you better have alot of bait. Not a skippy or two....
> 
> a Ray can be aged or used fresh , fresh or frozen before using it!!
> ...


I was simply providing some info on ladyfish since _learningsaltwater_ asked about it - no need to go on a rant or anything...lmao

Sure, there are bigger baits and those that will last longer on a line, but for my money fresh cut ladyfish bleeds like a stuck pig and draws in sharks very quickly. That's just my opinion, so take it for what you will. Btw, you can catch them in the surf zone as well and some nice ones to boot.

The best advice I can give anyone is to use frozen baits only if you have to - bring a cast net and some trout rods to the beach to catch fresh bait whenever possible. A few years back we were fishing for sharks and reds off the beach with frozen mullet and not getting so much as a bite, when we went out and caught some fresh pogies (menhaden) in the cast net. After switching baits we were almost immediately rewarded with two blacktips in the 5 foot range and 1 nice bull red. If that doesn't prove the "match the hatch" theory I don't know what does.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*yes you can*

Yes it is possible to catch a ladyfish for bait in the surf. BUT don't count on it on the upper coast. They are not consistant like down south. Sheeeesh.... Best to bring a few good baits (frozen jack or ray) for back up before you go. Then rebait as baits get better. If they do! Can't catch fish on a 12/0 sitting in your truck! 

On spi you can drive looking for bait. AH, no room for that down here.
You're lucky if you get 100 yards on either side of you! LOL
Kids splashing everywhere, scaring fish to the deeper guts!

Sandy's work great too. Same fishing technique.
Whiting, pompano, whatever you catch will work.
Day in day out. I'll take a big ole mullet. But a bigger bait will catch a quality fish. Lotsa tourney's won on a pomp down south or a whiting!
Big baits will also have you sitting on the beach doing nothing.
I like a good shark bite especially when taking kids fishing.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Troutfisch said:


> You've obviously never fished Galveston Bay this time of year - ladyfish around 3-4 lbs are quite common and are perfect baits for both sharks and bull reds. I can usually make 2 baits out of ladys of this size.


 last year on bolivar i caught one on my shark rig. it was huge, it ate a whole whiting on a 20/0 circle hook. i wish i took a pic of it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

in about two weeks there will be so many bull reds they will eat any shark bait less then 5 pounds. Keep this in mind if you are serious about shark fishing on the upper coast. No fun at all reeling in a bull red on a big reel.

Skipjack are good bait, but I would not put a lot of effort getting it off the beach. Good chance a bull red is going to eat it before anything else does around High Island. Skipjack are great down south and from a boat, but on the upper coast from the beach they turn into a lot of work.


----------



## Gwill (Sep 6, 2007)

Jolly,

You reckon the bull run will begin in a few weeks?

Isn't that a touch earlier than usual?

Thanks for the info...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I usually remember it kicking off at the beginning of September right when school was starting back up. Lots of people with trout tackle getting spooled near the MOB and the fish were always thick.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gwill said:


> Jolly,
> 
> You reckon the bull run will begin in a few weeks?
> 
> ...


We have already found schools of Bull Reds off the beach around Crystal. They are starting to school up now

The full moon in August is usually when the Bull Red run starts, and the peak of the run is end of Sept,first of October. Depending on the date of the full moon. Hurricanes can change the timing of the run if it pushes a bull tide up.

Lot depends on weather, moon and tides. But as a general rule the Bull Red run will start aroud the full moon in August and end around the full moon in October.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> We have already found schools of Bull Reds off the beach around Crystal. They are starting to school up now
> 
> The full moon in August is usually when the Bull Red run starts, and the peak of the run is end of Sept,first of October. Depending on the date of the full moon. Hurricanes can change the timing of the run if it pushes a bull tide up.
> 
> Lot depends on weather, moon and tides. But as a general rule the Bull Red run will start aroud the full moon in August and end around the full moon in October.


We hit a big school just off the beach near the North Jetty last week. Had to be over 2000+ reds mixed with jacks - caught like 7 of them and moved on. It was cool because there was a big slick following them wherever they went, so you had no trouble finding them.


----------

